# Diamond Like Carbon (DLC) Coating to Reduce friction & temps?



## Ada Diamonds (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi-

I'm in the early phase of research of a canyon carving and HPDE EV swap.

After reading the thread about the Tesla powered Cobra and stator temps being the limiting factor, I'm curious if DLC coating some of the parts in the motor could reduce the friction/heat generated by moving parts in the motor, thus reducing the stator temps.

It's not terribly expensive to have parts DLC coated, and DLC film friction coefficient against steel generally ranges from 0.05-0.20, where as steel on steel is 0.5 to 0.8.

IE could DLC bearings such as these substantively reduce stator temps, or is the heat in the stator not generated by friction? Sorry for the n00b question.

Thanks,
Jason

PS - I'm the founder and CEO of www.adadiamonds.com and fairly knowledgeable about the potential benefits of lab grown diamonds in EVs. Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Ada Diamonds said:


> After reading the thread about the Tesla powered Cobra and stator temps being the limiting factor, I'm curious if DLC coating some of the parts in the motor could reduce the friction/heat generated by moving parts in the motor, thus reducing the stator temps.
> ...
> IE could DLC bearings such as these substantively reduce stator temps, or is the heat in the stator not generated by friction?


I doubt it would help, because as you suspected most of the heat is not the result of friction, but of resistance to current flowing in windings - called ohmic losses - and presumably also to magnetic losses. Even some of the mechanical (rather than electrical or magnetic) losses are due to windage rather than rolling or sliding friction.

This looks like a good description:
Where motor energy losses occur

This contains more detail about how heat is generated:
Keeping it cool: A look at causes of motor overheating


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ada Diamonds said:


> - I'm the founder and CEO of www.adadiamonds.com and fairly knowledgeable about the potential benefits of lab grown diamonds in EVs. Happy to answer any questions.


? What applications/benefits (other than the one proposed above) , do you see for diamonds in EVs ?


----------

